

Give HN/YC: $100 Adwords voucher - coryl

Dear HN,<p>I received a $100 adwords voucher from Google for valentines day. Since I have no need for it right now, I would like to give away to a YC company who could use it for advertising.<p>I guess a few of you may want it, so just post a sentence describing your startup and how you'll use it.<p>I think it would be best used with someone selling a product/membership that needs targeted traffic. Thanks guys.<p>-----------------------------------<p>Terms on the back of the card:
- must be applied to new adwords account within 15 days of creating the adwords account and is only valid for new adwords customers with self managed accounts
- advertisers will be charged for advertising that exceeds the promotional credit. advertisers will need to suspend their ads if they do not wish to receive additional charges beyond the free credit amount.<p>Offer expires march 31, 2010. After March 5, offer drops to $75 (as per Google terms). I'm Canadian but I think this can go to anyone.<p>http://www.google.ca/ads/overload/
======
birjushukla
We are mortgage leads generator.Would require $100 Adwords voucher to promote
our website. Pls mail me the voucher at birjushukla@rediffmail.com

Thanks in advance

------
cperciva
Doesn't it say "non-transferable" somewhere?

~~~
coryl
It does say non-transferable, but I'm not sure that they track/validate it,
unless you know for sure otherwise.

